# Jet 1442 tool rest - how to get closer to the spindle?



## Carl Fisher (Aug 14, 2013)

So I'm still not comfortable with my 1442 to the point where I'm about ready to be done with it and move on to another brand/model.  It's a great lathe in terms of quality, power, etc... but I just can't get comfortable turning on it.

One of my biggest problems is that I can't get the tool rest close enough to the center line for small turnings like pens.  With my round bar rest, at best I can get within about 2" of center before the banjo just won't go any closer. The further away the rest is, the more it grabs the tool with the further back pivot point.

Is there some sort of attachment that will allow me to swing the rest closer to the center line?  My mini will let me run right up to the center without a second thought.

Thanks!


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 14, 2013)

something wrong with your banjo?

I have the same lathe, and don't recall having that problem.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Aug 14, 2013)

If you have the banjo perpendicular to the lathe ways, then you will be limited in how close you can get with a straight up bar rest.  You have 2 alternatives:

1) Angle the banjo which will bring the toolpost (and your rest) closer to the work.  You can even get right on the centerline if you angle the banjo enough.  

2) Get a different tool rest that sits forward of the post.  Something like a small (4" or 6") comfort rest (made by robust) should do the trick.

Alternative 1 is free.  Alternative 2 will cost you about $50, but the comfort rests are really good tool rests.  Although I own some comfort rests, I always went with alternative 1 when I was running my 1442.

Ed


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 14, 2013)

Angling the rest is not an option because in order to get it as close as I want I have to have the banjo at such a severe angle that the tail stock can not move up far enough to engage the piece.

A 4" comfort rest might be okay but I really prefer the round bars.  I was hoping for some sort of swing arm that would allow me to push the banjo a bit to the side and swing the rest in close to the work piece.

It may just be the wrong tool for the job and I'll have to stick with the mini for close up work.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Carl - My 1442 came with the type of extension you seem to be talking about.  Did you get one with your lathe?  It still shows in the manual (on page 7) as part of the included accessory package.

http://content.jettools.com/assets/manuals/708358K_man_EN.pdf

I never used my extension and I don't know if it is the kind of thing that would solve your problem (or if you have already tried it and found it was no go).  Someone who can weld / drill (or bore) steel could make you something that would probably work.

Ed


----------



## edstreet (Aug 14, 2013)

When I use the stock tool rest it looks like this.







The 2 washers on the threads is from Turners Select No-Lock Spindle Washer, it's there to stop tooling from getting stuck on the thread, and yes they are a pain to remove. I put two on to make it easier to remove.

The dead center is standard, the live I mostly use to align the tool rest so that yields flat.   When working with bowls you really need to reach where the banjo can not go.  So I use this.






They come in 2 sizes, WP019 6" and WP0210 9" S shape.  If you notice one end has a big bend on the side which could be used for very small objects.  There is other shapes to, like the WP0211 V shape

As for the clamp on the banjo I use a grizzly G7326 I found them to be more durable, holds more secure and breaks less.

Other styles/sizes are available as well.  For example: 




Modular round bar tool rest system Jet 1014-MKII [TRSYS.625-JET1014-MKII] - $33.00 : Penturners Products!

This is made for pens and a short bar to reach in there, Johnny CNC makes them.

Other sizes/shapes are also available and I would urge you to explore beyond the stock factory tooling.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 15, 2013)

My recommendation will certainly make you happy cause new tool rest cheaper than new lathe!

4" Low Profile Rest 14"-16" Swing
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...=113214&Category_Code=lathes-acc-toolrst-robu

I have 6” version and turn on Jet 1642, works fine for all my small turnings.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 15, 2013)

Take your banjo apart and remove the snap-ring on the handle, there also might be a spacer that you have to remove, there was on my Jet 1642 but I don't know about your model. 
I've had a lot of guys email me about this same problem after they purchase one of my tool rests and I tell them the same thing. PM me if you still have a problem.


----------



## HamTurns (Aug 15, 2013)

Carl Fisher said:


> Is there some sort of attachment that will allow me to swing the rest closer to the center line?


 
Yes, it's called a "Dog-Leg" and is sold by Robust tools.

I own one and have used it many times. I originally bought it to use with a sphere tool, but have found other uses too.

I hope this helps.

Happy turning
Tom


----------



## Whaler (Aug 15, 2013)

Here is the way I solved the problem.

3 1/2" rest from penturners products which I had been using with a 5/8" post on my Jet 1014VS. When I stepped up to the Nova DVR I needed a 1" post, John couldn't help there so I got one from Sorby.

4" Robust tool rest from CSUSA, works well but I do prefer the round bar.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 15, 2013)

I had forgotten that I could use the clamp as a stop bracket for the post.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 19, 2013)

HamTurns said:


> Carl Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Is there some sort of attachment that will allow me to swing the rest closer to the center line?
> ...



That actually looks like the option I'm after.

I tried kicking the banjo at an angle to get closer, but couldn't get enough of an angle with the position of the tail stock when turning between centers. 

I haven't looked into Rick's solution yet since I was out at a show this weekend but I'll dig into it a bit.


----------

